# We Lost April Yesterday :'(



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Many of you followed my thread on April's hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. Well, we had to say goodbye to our precious April yesterday morning. Her cancer had taken a turn for the worse on Monday. She had trouble even standing up and walking outside to go potty, refused to eat, and her breathing was slightly labored. Tuesday my parents and siblings all came over to say goodbye. She was only 8 1/2. But she was my loyal shadow and Velcro dog all those 8 years. She had an unbeatable temperament and manners better than many humans. She was gentle and patient and a big cuddly lap dog in the house, but take her outside and she could run like a cheetah through the fields, keep up with our horses for rides of about 8-15 miles (or was it that our horses had to keep up with her?!), she would crash through the underbrush in the woods like a bulldozer. She was exactly what a Golden should be-lots of energy outside when appropriate, but settled down to a polite house dog inside. She was gentle with children and knew the difference between playing “rough” with a child or with an adult (with adults she would play tug and pull hard enough to have slung a child across the room, but with kids she pulled only just hard enough to make them think she was trying.) She also loved obedience competition and helped me to put my first ever AKC obedience title on a dog-and she did it quite easily scoring a 195 at 3 different obedience trials under 3 different judges. Her other favorites were frisbee, treeing squirrels, camping, going on horse rides with us, walks, hikes, and being groomed (minus the bath!). I can’t hardly believe my loyal little shadow is no longer following me everywhere and I keep looking down expecting her to be there. She was so loyal that I literally couldn’t move 3 feet across the room without her getting up and following me. And she was such a cuddler! When we invited her to come up on the couch she would snuggle right up. She even liked to be held-I don’t think she knew she weighed 50 pounds! She was also very aware of human emotion and she could tell if you were happy or sad or sick and would behave accordingly. She was my personal therapy dog or nurse! Goodbye my sweet little cuddle bug, you were the best dog to ever walk this earth! 
I attached some photos of my April girl. First 2 photos are her last day with us. My 3 year old son is giving her a hug bye, but he doesn't fully understand that April is gone for good and that makes it hard when he keeps asking where April is. I tell him April went to heaven to be with Jesus and God and that she can't come back here. He has asked several times if we can go to heaven and pet her. He asked me once if I could go to heaven and bring her back. I tell him one day we will go to heaven and then we can see April again. But boy, his questions aren't making things any easier! :'( The next photo was taken a while ago on a camping trip, and the last photo is also from a while ago with April waiting for us to get the horses saddled so she can go trail riding with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of April, such a beautiful girl. 
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your huge loss. It feels like such a void when they pass on to heaven and it's even more sad when they leave at too young of an age. I wish they lived much longer in general. Prayers for you and your family as you grieve. April was absolutely beautiful and sounds like a perfect Golden. I love her sweet face. How lucky she was to have you and your family -- plus, she had horse friends and got to do obedience -- a wonderful life. I enjoyed reading about her.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

What a luv. Clearly had the best life with you.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. It's a crappy disease. My sympathies, and kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m so sorry! I know words really don’t help at a time like this, but know we are all thinking about you.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this; I wondered how things had been going for her. She was a gorgeous girl and sounds like she was a perfect match for you and your family. I hope you find comfort in all of your good memories and knowing that she lived a life full of wonderful experiences.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. April was gorgeous; the photo of her on your (?) lap is adorable. I hope your heart heals soon.

On a side note: we lost our first golden, Charlie, on a Friday shortly before Easter 2012. At the time, our then 5 year old was going to a Catholic preschool (hubby's family is Catholic) and learning about Good Friday, Easter, the Resurrection, etc. Well, he decided since Charlie died on a Friday, he'd be coming back to life on Sunday. We laugh about it now, but at the time I'm pretty sure I would have given my right arm at the time to get Charlie back. Little kids process death so differently than adults do, I hope you're able to help your little guy understand April won't be back. Although I'm sure if there truly is a Heaven, it's full of golden retrievers, and we'll all get to see our beloved pups again. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....  

I hoped you'd have more time. That said, I think the very tiny small comfort is you gave her a fighting chance and had a little more time to love her and spoil her.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet April. Hugs to you, your family and especially that little boy missing his sweet dog  . Rest In Peace Sweet April


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't believe this. There aren't words to properly express how sad I am to see this and how sad I am for your loss. I hope it brings you some small comfort to know that you gave her more quality in her life with you than most dogs and frankly, many people, will ever have.

I am truly sorry, just so sorry.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sincere condolences to you and your family as you mourn.

Jules


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry.

Having a 3 year old son of my own, hearing about his struggle really got the waterworks flowing. His love is just a testament to what a wonderful girl she was.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I believe you and your son will see her again one day. It sounds like there will be an especially big empty spot in your world now due to get special sweetness. You wrote a wonderful tribute to her.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry April has crossed the bridge. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to read this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. We lost our lat golden, Sophie, to hemangiosarcoma. We had no warning withher, however. Fine one day, losing he the next morning.

It is so hard trying toexplain to a little child why their muchloved dog , cat, any pet, has died. My one SIL didn't allow pets--dogs pooped in the yard, cats dug up floer beds, gerbils & hamsters looked to much like mice, birds made a mess, fishbowls took to much cleaning. My nephew was very much attached to my dad's setter and pointer and lovd to play with them when he was at my folks. Well, Lady was about 12 when she passed and Scott cried and cried wanting to know why Lady had to die. My Dad had died a couple of years before when Scott was only 2 and didn't ask questions, but he understood that Lady hd gone to Heaven.

I told him that PawPaw and his dad only had one dog, Lucky, in Heaven with them and he got real tired hunting all day. So PawPaw asked God to bring Lady to Heaven to hunt with Lucky so he would not get so tired. So Lady was in Heaven hunting with Pawpaw, his daddy and with Lucky. That satisfied him and he never cried again It made sense to him---after all, he knew that PawPaw had had 3 hunting dogs when he was on Earth, so he would need at least 2 in Heaven. 



Perhaps you can think of something that will satisfy your little guy and make him feel a little better about the loss of this beautiful girl.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious April.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of beautiful, sweet April girl. Your tribute to her brought tears to my eye...your telling us about your son brought even more. My hope is that all of your memories will keep you strong during this difficult time. Sending a virtual hug to you and your son.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear that April has passed to the same vicious disease that our Lincoln died from just this past August. She had the same symptoms that Lincoln did. The pictures are great and I hope they help ease your pain.

Lincoln (on the left) two mos before he passed
Bear (15 mos old) was his constant companion.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How very sad. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

My heart breaks with this news. Sending you warm, fuzzy thoughts covered in dog hair.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. If it makes you feel any better I can tell that 
From reading your post that you gave her the absolute best life that a golden could ever wish for. She'll be waiting at the bridge for you so that at the appropriate time you can do it all over again.


God bless you and April. Maybe she'll meet Milo and they could go out for a pizza


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing April. She was a beautiful girl and you gave her a wonderful life. My heart also goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss.
I lost my Bailey to hemangiosarcoma in 2008 but it still feels like yesterday.
May your memories bring you peace.


----------



## dmo (Jun 2, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss and we all feel your pain. We lost both of our Goldens this year. Sadie was diagnosed with hermangiocarcoma and passed in January at the age of 10 1/2. Tucker was diagnosed on a Friday in early June (not sure exactly which cancer it was as he left us so quickly) and passed the following Tuesday. He was just shy of his 8th birthday. We now have 4 month old Archie. He was actually born the day before Tucker passed. I feel like he was meant to be ours. My best to you.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

So Sorry! April was taken much too soon. Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love and prayers. Indeed April was too young but it definitely seems like you made the best out of her time here and she was very lucky to have you in her life.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this news about April.


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I feel your pain. Today would have been our Golden, Cassie's 11th birthday. We lost her to cancer, too, last June.........she didn't quite make it to 10. It broke my heart. We now have a white golden one-year-old little girl, Abbey. She's loving and sweet and is full of energy. I had forgotten how that was. But a day doesn't go by that I don't think of Cassie, especially today on her birthday. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang on to those great memories you have of your very beautiful girl!!! She was so lucky to have had you to love her.

Always, Cassie's Mom


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. She is a beauty.


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. She sounds like a dream. I'm so so sorry for your loss. We lost our 8.5 year old golden to hemangio unexpectedly last November and reading your post brought back so much emotion and pain. It is excruciating. Praying for healing for your heart and for your family. It takes time. I can still cry at the drop of a hat with certain memories. We did get another golden, Lola, who I adore, and she has done wonders at healing my (and my families) broken heart. I hope that time heals your heart too. Take care.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

so beautiful! so sorry and sad for your family!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. We lost our dear Cara to the same horrendous disease at 7-1/2. I am crying with you. Deepest condolences.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

so sorry for your loss, dont know what to say, our prayers and thoughts with you and your family


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. I know how you may feel. My Eden went the same as your April. Eden too had Hermangiosarcoma. She too was good till the last day when she stopped eating and just followed me on her last walk. It too tore up my heart. God it hurt that day. 



Time will make it better. But even now it still hurts. Paige came our way 6 weeks later. Eden lead us to her.


I hope your April will lead you to a new golden too.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I am still grieving for my beautiful Chance who passed away in June.
April sounds like the most wonderful girl and you were so lucky to have each other. You are so lucky to have had this beautiful cherished companion in your life. If only it could last forever. Hugs.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

So sorry.

You gave her a really good life, though - that's what I read.

A big hug.

Heike


----------

